
Latest version of Chrome can't copy and paste urls to Outlook - DerekH
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/Sqv4fPmgztU/wpWF0HXXDQAJ
======
tssva
This issue is only with pasting copied urls into Outlook. The title should be
changed.

~~~
DerekH
Thanks for pointing that out. I've been reading through the bug reports and
some people have been mentioning other apps in addition to Outlook: Notes.app
and Mail.app. I haven't noticed any others yet.

Source:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=618771](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=618771)

